# Umfrage: Onyxia als Boss für Stufe-80-Helden - cool oder lahm?



## Elenenedh (13. August 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema dieser Woche:*
Blizzard hat angekündigt, dass Onyxia in Patch 3.2.2 als Raid-Boss zurückkehrt - wie findet Ihr die Idee?


----------



## Nergonom (13. August 2009)

Super Idee,find ich klasse!


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2009)

Ist ok, aber nicht überraschend und keine Sensation.


----------



## Powerflower (13. August 2009)

GEIL ich wollte die schon immer mal richtig legen und nicht "Easymode" down hauen ich finde das ne tolle idee für spieler die später dazugekommen sind wie ich


----------



## Onimon (13. August 2009)

Wird auch mal Zeit, dass die alte Dame nicht mehr als Boxsack herhalten muss.

die Ärmste. Freut mich sehr, hab immer viel Spass mit ihr gehabt.


Ich witter das Comeback des "Onyxia-Wipe"-TS-Mitschnitts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenenedh (13. August 2009)

Ich wunder mich, ob es eine "neue" Ony für 80er gibt und diejenigen, die noch Classic-WoW spielen, ihre Lvl-60-Variante behalten. Sonst fänd' ich es unfair.


----------



## gerdmobach (13. August 2009)

Verdammt gute Idee allein schon wie in Prüfung des Champion mit der Vergangenheit man gegenüber gestellt wird so alte Bosse wie auch Hogger zu bekämpfen sind so hat die alte Drachendame ein Comeback verdient.

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hurra weiter so Blizzard* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (13. August 2009)

!!!!!!!!!111111einseinsellf


endlich! wie sehr ich darauf gehofft habe das blizzard die classic-raids wieder auf vorderman bringt - hoffe als nächstes kommt MC

EDIT : wurde auch zeit die alte dame von ihrem leiden zu erlösen! so oft wie sie schon gesolot wurde^^


----------



## Kleinkind01 (13. August 2009)

Ich finds auch super, weil ich erst bei Patch 2.3 also Zul Aman (Das waren Zeiten xD) angefangen habe.

Aber wird Ony dann so schwer wie Ulduar oder schwerer und gibt es wieder eine 10 und eine 25er Variante und vielleicht sogar nen Hardmode???


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

hammer, hab die Dame noch nie Richtig legen dürfen. nur einmal aber da war ich 80 oder so =(

PS: hab gelesen das so ein flugmount droppt, wie stellt ihr euch das vor? wird sie für immer dasein oder nur 1-2wochen und das mount zu 100%droppen oder weniger? wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Deathnoize (13. August 2009)

Find es auch nice das ony wiederkommt :}

ich würds aber gut finden, wenn es wie früher bleibt normaler schlachtzug 40mann :} 
so war das richitg funny :} 
aber natürlich dem lvl angepasst :}


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (13. August 2009)

Find ich einerseits Gut, aber andererseits auch etwas Arm das Blizzard so wenig neues einfällt und die daher schon die Zweite Ini recyclen (okay, Naxx hat zu 60er Zeiten kaum einer gesehen, trotzdem ist es recycled...)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Find ich einerseits Gut, aber andererseits auch etwas Arm das Blizzard so wenig neues einfällt und die daher schon die Zweite Ini recyclen (okay, Naxx hat zu 60er Zeiten kaum einer gesehen, trotzdem ist es recycled...)


du findest es arm das Blizzard den Spielern etwas engegenkommen will? 
alle wünschen sich Classic server, da Blizzard dazu hart Nein gesagt hat will Blizz uns so enigstens etwas Classic geben.

Und wenn Blizzard nix einfallen würde, wieso gibt es eine nächste Erweiterung? einen nächsten Patch usw.? oO


----------



## searinus (13. August 2009)

bleibt die drachenlady dann für immer? oder nur paar tage? wenn sie nämlich für immer bleiben würde wäre es besser denn dann kann ich auch nochmal mit meinem schami rein...


----------



## Fenrieyr (13. August 2009)

ony is mein schatzy^^


----------



## Slaycray (13. August 2009)

Blizzart und ihre sau blöden einfälle zuerst nehmen sie die ony pre raus und jetzt soll mann sie wieder killen! warum nicht gleich ony was illidan raggy hogger kheal usw im kampf dazu beschwörd und wir haben alles alte auf einem haufen dazu noch einmal reingespuckt und fertig ist der sauhaufen!


----------



## Kleinkind01 (13. August 2009)

Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute fragen ob Ony für immer bleibt???
War des schonmal bei einem Boss so, des der nur 4 Wochen oder so da war???


----------



## Orksä1 (13. August 2009)

Idee net abe rnich bahnbrechend nach PdC Blondlocke und so aber es wäre ne frage was wird ausm echten t2  helmen und will blizz classic gilden ausrotten?


----------



## Tilaya (13. August 2009)

Ich find das klasse das Blizzard wieder alte inis auffrischt, meiner meinung nach könnten sie ja ALLE instanzen von Todesmine bis zur LV 80er Inis auch als Hero anbieten, so könnte man die alten inis wieder durchziehen und hätte sogar noch belohnungen im 80er bereich.


----------



## peacemastero (13. August 2009)

Gehn Blizzard die ideen aus ? oder wieso machen sie so ein scheiß ? Das wird wohl ein ähnlicher Flopp wie das neue Naxx... -> Farm ini...
oder das neue Colloseum, das leichter ist als der alte Content Ulduar . Die jeweiligen Bosse werden nur jede Woche freigeschaltet um den Content zu strecken, aber jede normale Raidgilde geht da rein und haut innerhalb 1-2 std den neuen Boss um (in den meisten Fällen sogar firsttry !!ohne die Taktik richtig zu kennen !!)

Supi T2 Grafik mit neuen Stats ? Nice nochmehr Beweise für die Faulheit, ich stimm zu T2 Style war schon geil aber T7 bzw 7,5 war schon kopiert, und hier jetzt auch... was ist los da drüben in Übersee, alle Ausgestorben ? oder wieso wird an WoW nichts mehr "gearbeitet" ?


----------



## 64K (13. August 2009)

Hmm. klingt ganz nett.

Aber alle alten Schlachtzüge im Rahmen von WOTLK durch zu machen währe
doch ein wenig langweilig. Einige "auserwählte" gerne; aber nicht alle.
Das währe dann auch recht langweilig. 

Onixia ist ja schön kurz ^^


----------



## Baldoran (13. August 2009)

hm...
die idee halte ich für sehr gut !
blizzard könnte ruhig noch ein paar weitere alte instanzen neu rausbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum beispiel wär c´thun auf lvl 80 oder lvl 90 interessant ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm...ob ich dadurch die chance habe das hexer tier 2 set vollständig zu bekommen ? ...


----------



## Rollbraten (13. August 2009)

sehr sehr geil aber ich will das alte naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (spaß) Ich fände BWL und aq20 aq 40 richtig cool.


----------



## Michael_G (13. August 2009)

Es fehlt leider die Option Onyxia gehört zum alten Content und so sollte es auch bleiben.

Haben überhaupt mal alle zu Ende gedacht?

Ihr werdet nie wieder einen Twink in Raid Instanzen nach MC spielen können.

Warum, weil Onyxias Umhang nötig ist um in BWL nach dem Brutlord eine Überlebenschance zu haben und ohne die Items aus BWL könntet Ihr in AQ40 nicht einen Schritt weiter als bis zum ersten Boss kommen.

Wichtige Set Items (T2 Kopf) werden nur von Ony gedroppt, der epische Jägerbogen inklusive Super Quest, die AQ Eröffnung falls es wieder einen neuen Server gibt usw. All diese Inhalte wären nicht mehr spielbar oder man könnte Sie nur noch auf Stufe 80 machen.

Aber was macht man nicht alles für ein paar neue Epics die ohne große Arbeit abzustauben wären.

Gruß eines WoW Classic Fans


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (13. August 2009)

Die Männer mit der weißen Jacke wollten schon vorbeikommen, weil ich mich so gefreut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Euer Quizmaster beim Feiern.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. August 2009)

wer nett wen AQ20 und AQ40 wieder kommen in 80ger modus oder pechschwingenhord boah geilste ini überhaupt 
naja mal sehen was blizz macht


----------



## STAR1988 (13. August 2009)

Ich sag nur :


MORE DOTS !!!! MORE DOTS!!! STOP DOTS!!!...

*...*

...FUCKIN 50 DKP MINUS !!!!! WTF !?!?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EPIC!

Onyxia Wipe Animtion


----------



## feronius (13. August 2009)

da ist es mir auch schnuppe, dass die t-2 sets wiederverwendet werden.

ist ne super idee


----------



## Sarjin (13. August 2009)

Hat jemand schonmal dran gedacht das das im Grunde an den Grundfesten von WoW schüttelt ?! O.o Schon 3.2 hat alles über den Haufen geworfen mit Raidemblemen in 5er hero inis.. Jetzt vergreifen sie sich noch am alten Content. Mal dran gedacht, dass das t für tier steht und das eine englische Bezeichnung für Level ist ? Mal dran gedacht das T2 dann über t3 steht und t4-6 ?!
WoW ist nicht mehr das was es mal war! Und mal RP teschnich gesehen.. Warum wird die Dame denn bitte stärker und kann von tapferen 60er recken nicht mehr besiegt werden ? Ich meine unsere Helden haben viel an Ehrfahrung gewonnen als damals Onyxia gekillt wurde! Und jetzt istsie wieder eine echt herausforderung und so starkt wie Sartharion usw..
SINN O.o ?!
Ich mein ok Balancing macht es von nöten das man vll ausgenommen von der geschichte den einen Boss schwächer macht als den anderen. Aber DANN hingehen nach 2 Addons und 1 Boss ohne Sinn erstärken lassen ?!


----------



## Wielage (13. August 2009)

juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.blizz gehen leider die ideen aus
2.jetzt kann ich die net mehr solo machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
3.juhu ein neues mount :>


----------



## Schmidhaus (13. August 2009)

Die foren gehn mir nur noch aufen sack!!
Überall hört man nur noch mimimi blizz is so einfallslos mimimi...
dann hört doch endlich mal auf zu spielen ey!! (dann is wenigstens ruhe im handelschat)

ansonsten zum thema.
freu mich auf ony! die alte dame wird aufgerapelt und kann sich jetz endlich wieder wehren xP
naja finde generel das bei jedem patch die inis und raids aufgestockt werden sollten (HC) 80 später 90 usw... aber sie sollten nicht für den unteren content gestrichen werden sprich ony soll auch noch auf 60 zu legen sein!!

(RageFire HC wäre original xDDD )


----------



## bo-rulez (14. August 2009)

Ich finde es ganz geil weil ich erst mit wotlk angefangen hab und vom alten content nochkaum was gesehn hab deshalb freu ich mich schon sher drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur blöd würde ich es finden wenn sie die 60er variante ganz rausnehmen


----------



## Pommesbude2 (14. August 2009)

Find ich eigentlich ganz gut, aber wehe das Zeug hat Ulduar Niveau dann kipp ich um o.O


----------



## Kildran (14. August 2009)

ich sehe dem ganzen eher mit gemischten gefühlen entgegen 

ich finde es einerseits super das der alte content auch von neuen spielern gesehen wird , allerdings graut es mir davor das onyxia genauso ein reingehen und umklatschen boss wird wie obsi mit 4 drachen oder einfach so ein durchgerenne wie naxramas auf lvl 80

der boss ist gut und war sicher damals geliebt und gefürchtet zugleich aber ich denke das sie durch ein remake auf lvl 80 den kultstatus verliert und genauso ein trashmob wird wie die armen bosse in naxramas es schon erfahren mussten als sie nach nordend gezogen sind 


ich würde es ja jetzt gerne mit einem aktuellerem fall vergleichen aber ich denke dann würde mein beitrag gelöscht oder zensiert werden deshalb nehme ich mal ein anderes beispiel

sagen wir mal nirvana hätte sich damals eine pause eingelegt und kurt cobain wäre nicht gestorben , dann hätten sie alle als super geile band in erinnerung 
hätten sie ein comeback gestartet und es wäre so 0/8/15 musik dabei rausgekommen dann wäre nirvana auf ewig in erinnerung mit langweiliger musik und im hinterkopf mit nem tollen album was aber ewig zurrückliegt 

nun ist es aber anders gekommen und kurt hat sich umgebracht , sie haben ihr ende auf dem höhepunkt gefunden und sind dadurch legenden geworden


es kann sein das ony durch das remake zu neuem ruhm gelangt aber die chancen stehen eher das blizzard es zu einem langweiligen 0/8/15 kampf gestaltet wodurch die "legende" onyxia gestorben wäre

keiner wird erzählen onyxia das war noch was damals .......denn onyxia ist heute ........crap


----------



## crazymc (14. August 2009)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute fragen ob Ony für immer bleibt???
> War des schonmal bei einem Boss so, des der nur 4 Wochen oder so da war???




ja gab es. karazahn wärend des halowwen festes. da gabs einen extra boss der zb ne axt gedroppt hat mit der man musik spielen konte und ein fledermauspet


----------



## sarika (14. August 2009)

ich finds ne feine sache. allerdings sollten sie die option drin lassen, das 60er auch rein können um sich ihr t2 zu vervollständigen. sprich einfach für die 80er einen art hardmode einbauen wie bei den jetzigen raids auch. nur das normal eben für 60er gedacht ist und hero für 80er.
ich mag die alte drachendame, und es wäre wirklich schade wenn sie ihren schwirigkeitsgrad von level 60 jetzt verlieren würde. was ja dem allgemeinen trend grade entsprechen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1234black (14. August 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...




Finde ich super, vll machen sie Mc und BWL auch für den lvl 80ger spieler wider intressant


----------



## divmaster (14. August 2009)

NEED BWL UND MC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faei (14. August 2009)

endlich da hab ich seid eetwa mitte bc drauf gewartet ich liebe den kampf gegen die alte dame 
außerdem wurde das mal zeit ich meine sie ist die tochter des deathwing persönlich ich hätte mir das aber vllt noch ein bisschen aufgehoben das sie und ihr bruder ihr comebaq bekommen wenn (sollte das jemals kommen is meiner meinung noch aber sehr warscheinlich) man gegen deathwing antritt 
aber naja ich freue mich und werde sie mir sofort mit meinem raid schnappen töten und ihren kopf in sw aufhängen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2009)

also ich fänds scheisse wenn dafür die 60er variante weggepatcht wird. aber ansonsten....joah ganz cool^^
aber was ich auch toll fände wenn blizz nen classicserver machen würde denn ich würd gern mal die classiczeiten erleben^^
naja, dazu kann ich auch nur sagen: blizz gehn wirklich die ideen aus... das ist ja das problem. dieses spiel wird man auch nich ewig "neu erfinden" können. iwann wird es immer ein ende geben...naja, mahlstrom kommt (denk ich) und danach? dann müsste sich blizz ne ganz neue story für wow einfallen lassen die auchnoch zur alten passen müsste.. hm.. man dürfte gespannt sein ^^


----------



## Lubbl (14. August 2009)

Ony wird permanent von lvl 60 auf lvl 80 gebuffed, auserdem wird die alte drachendame verschwinden und nurnoch als 80ger variante bestehen bleiben. wer also seinen t2 kopf immernoch nicht hat sollte ihn sich schnellst möglich abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbes gilt für jäger die ihre drachensehne für die epic-q noch nicht gelootet haben.


Die änderung, dass ony auf einmal lvl 80 wird ist als geburtstagsgeschenk von blizzard an die wow community zu verstehen und nicht als kleinen content patch oder einfallslosigkeit. wow wird 5 jahre alt und zur feier des tages wird onyxia wieder zum raid boss. es besteht kein grund zur annahme , dass weitere instanzen von lvl 60 (oder lvl 70) auf lvl 80 gebuffed werden. 

MfG
Äffchen/Sbc

EDIT: es werden nicht alle items von onyxia auf lvl 80 gehoben. es könnte also sein, dass obwohl die gute lvl 80 ist, sie trotzdem t2 dropt. und JA sie dropt ein 310% flugmount dass aussieht wie sie selbst.


----------



## Brubanani (14. August 2009)

Omg kann garnicht verstehen wie man so begeistert sein kann wenn ein alter boss neu ins spiel kommen soll ich hätte mir lieber eienen anderen drache dafür gewünscht wo vllt etwas mit den alten bossen zutun hätte. Zudem finde ich es richtig schlecht wenn sie die alte instanz wieder wegpatchen würde.

Edit: Ich geh mal kotzen -.-#


----------



## Ascarot (14. August 2009)

Finds gut dafür, dass das ned in nem kontentpatch (z.B. 3.3) gemacht wird, sonder bei was kleinerem und als jubeläumsidee find ich das au super, war ony doch immerhin einer der ersten raids überhaupt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur find ich es bissl schade, dass die 60er inis damit weg kommen. War jo bei naxx au ned anders, damals einer der schwersten raids überhaupt und heute zeitvertreib für 10 (oder 25) zufällig zusammengewürfelte leute, da geht schon was verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidhaus (14. August 2009)

Und wie machen diee des mti dem T2 set bei denn DK´s ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lubbl (14. August 2009)

Schmidhaus schrieb:


> Und wie machen diee des mti dem T2 set bei denn DK´s ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



You Sir, FAIL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummhummel (14. August 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich so darüber aufregen kann dass sie Ony wiederbeleben.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum einige jetzt schon Angst haben dass es die LVL60 Version nicht mehr geben wird. Ich bin sicher dass es eine Option wird, wie z.B. Burg Utgarde (normal) LVL70 ist, und wenn man auf Hero umstellt LVL80. So ähnlich wird es damit sicherlich auch kommen, man kann auswählen zwischen Normal/Hero oder 10er Normal/10er Hero/25er Normal/25er Hero... (das ist jetzt nur mal geraten)

Das momentane System lässt es zu, dass sich für jede Gruppe was finden lässt, warum sollten sie es hier auf einmal anders machen?

Mimimi't nicht rum, sondern freut euch auf Ony, und wenn ihr sie nicht legen wollt, dann macht eine andere Raid ini, jedem das seine.


----------



## Rirrindor (14. August 2009)

richtig super, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob es wieder total einfach wird, die Dame zu killn wie z.B. bei naxx. Wenn sie von Schwierigkeitsgrad her ähnlich oder genauso ist wie früher, dann freuh ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diegô60 (14. August 2009)

Hallo erstma!
Meine meinung dazu ist eher negativ, denn: Ich zocke nen 60er Troll Jäger in der Gilde Rebirth auf Thrall, da dieser char ein Classic-Char is, wäre die abschaffung der "alten" onyxia eine KATASTROPHE! Ohne die gute alte Drachendame können 60er ihre T2-Helme vergessen und Jäger die nochnicht 60 sind die 60er Hunterquest. Zusätzlich könnte sich auch BWL "etwas" schwierig gestalten wenn man mit 60er reingeht und keiner hat den Umhang...
Sollte blizz jedoch 2 Instanzen bereitstellen (bzw eine neue für 80er und die alte), wäre ich damit einverstanden...bis auch den fakt, dass blizz damit nur zeigt, dass ihnen die Ideen ausgehen UND dass man bei uns auf dem server seit 3.2 2-3stunden vor eine instanz hüpfen muss bevor sich die gruppe auflöst...insofern:
Blizz, lasst uns 60ern Ony und sorgt erstmal dafür, dass man in die bestehenden instanzen reinkommt bevor ihr immer neue hinzufügt!
Mfg, Diegô


----------



## j4ckass (14. August 2009)

Ich finds super, wollte schon immer mehr vom Classic Content sehen und sogar noch an lvl 80 angepasst ist das ja perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livak (14. August 2009)

Sau genial endlich mal wieder Onyxia richtig schwer spielen (hoff ich doch , bei den ganzen Freeloot den sie uns zur Zeit hinschmeißen muss doch endlich was schweres wieder her!!)

Freu mich schon auf die TS-Aufnahmen ^^

Ich sag nur : "THAT'S A FUCKING 50DKP MINUS!!WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgespießte Onyxia Köpfe werden dann wieder öfters in SW hängen^^


----------



## kadomer (14. August 2009)

Super sache das.

ist doch schön dass man sich bei blizz entschlossen hat, ne alte raid-inze dem aktuellen spielcontent anzupassen.


THX BLIZZARD FOR THAT!!!!!


----------



## Aimymage (16. August 2009)

Was finden die Leute so Toll dran immer den gleichen Schmand zu machen???

Und Ony war damals auch ned schwer nur weil damals noch alles neu war und nicht eingespielt war es villeicht etwas hart. Und wenn 40 vollverplante Rnd Leut Ony ned downen konnten hat das nix mit schwer zu tun.

Aber naja danke euch wegen euch darf ich weiter immer den selben Mist spielen. Hat man ja mit Nax gesehn was dabei rauskommt. Oder kennt ihr keine Leute die Aufgehört haben deswegen?

Wen interessiert das wenn er damals schon nen Boss oder ne Ini geknackt hat und dann das selbe nochmal machen muss, nur weil manche es früher ned gepackt haben und den Contend ned gesehn haben?

Aja und an die Leute die immer meinen die denen WoW ned passt sollen aufhören ^^ Es gibt immer andere Meinungen und nur weil ihr Blizz Fanboys die mit Wotlk angefangen haben nix anderes kennen wollt heisst das ned das man nich mal konstruktiv Kritik üben darf.


----------



## xx-elf (17. August 2009)

Kann mich den wenig begeisterten Vorpostern nur anschließen. Habe ony zu classic-zeiten schon liegen sehn und damals wars echt funny. 

Mit lv 70 haben wir die alte Dame auch nochmal zu 3 gelegt und mit 80 dann auch zu zweit.

Das Blizzard jetzt den alten Kontent wiederbelebt finde ich persöhnlich ziemlich armselig, ok viele haben Ony nicht gelegt, weil sie vllt. erst seit Bc spielen, aber trotzdem ist das wieder ein Griff in die Ich-befriedige-die-breite-Masse-Aktion um mehr Kunden zu werben.

Natürlich gibt es auch Classic-spieler die sich freuen die alte Dame nochmal zu legen und auch was geboten zu bekommen, aber die meisten sind es mit sicherheit nicht.

Vielen Dank Blizzard für den typischen Einheitrbrei-Kontent und wer mir sagt dann höhr doch auf mit WoW, hat scheinbar noch nicht mitbekommen das Blizzard praktisch das Monopol auf Online rpgs hat, den meiner Meinung kann es (noch) anders mit wow aufnehmen.

Mfg
eine frustrierte XX-Elfe


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Also, als Bonus-Conent für den Spieler finde ich das Remake der alten Drachendame garnicht so schlecht.
Mal ganz ehrlich: Wer hat vor 3.3 mit einem "neuen" Raidboss gerechnet? Und das sie zwischendurch noch ins Spiel eingefügt wird ist mir lieber als gar kein Conent. Zumal Onyxia auch einen symbolischen Charakter für 5 Jahren WoW darstellen soll und welcher Raidboss aus dem klassischen WoW ist bekannter als Onyxia.

Fazit: Ich finds gut und freu mich, Remakes als Hauptconent müssen nicht sein.


----------



## Shadowdragen (18. August 2009)

Juhu ony wieder verdrechen gehen ach wie früher schön   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (23. August 2009)

naja nette idee aber nix weltbewegendes dazu hat mann se zu 60er zeiten zu oft gelegt...


----------



## Omidas (23. August 2009)

Kann leider an der Umfrage nicht teilnehmen, da keine der Antworten passt:

Finde es eine gute Idee sowas zu machen ...
nur aber zum falschen Zeitpunkt.

Den nachdem das Koloseum bis jetzt nicht wirklich Orginell ist und Modell etc einfach mal 
aufgewärmt werden, wirft das für mich auch einen faden Beigeschmack auf die ansich gute
Idee mit Ony.
Vor allem, da sowas von vielen seit langem gewünscht wurde.

Also weder ein klares ja, noch ein nein und es interessiert mich sogar. Also leider keine
passende Auswahlmöglichkeit.


----------



## AtheistIV (23. August 2009)

> Kann mich den wenig begeisterten Vorpostern nur anschließen. Habe ony zu classic-zeiten schon liegen sehn und damals wars echt funny.
> 
> Mit lv 70 haben wir die alte Dame auch nochmal zu 3 gelegt und mit 80 dann auch zu zweit.
> 
> ...



bevor du behauptest das die meisten das scheiße finden solltest du dir mal das ergebnis der umfrage angucken: glatte 80% sind dafür und nur schlappe 16% dagegen

ich finde es einerseit gut das die alte dame mal wieder mehr besuch bekommt allerdings finde ich es andererseit schade das ich sie mit meinem lev 60 dudu mit dem ich extra die xp abgeschaltet hab damit ich classik raids macehn kann bald nicht mehr besuchen kann


und zu denen die sagen das blizz nichs mehr einfällt: guck euch mal das nächste addon an da verändern die ganz azeroth und überarbeiten die ganzen questgebiete mit neuen quests und so weiter (was leider bedeutet das es bestimmt wieder ein wenig classik verloren geht) 

ausserdem finde ich das es auch anderes gibt als raids und wenn man sich unter dem aspekt wotlk sich nochmal ansieht dann merkt man das die programmierer gar nicht so faul und einfallslos sind wie immer behauptet wird [Quests sind in Wotlk z.B. top genauso wie die landschaft (find ich auf jedenfall aber über Meinungen kann man ja nicht streiten)]

mfG AtheistIV


----------



## furious angel (23. August 2009)

scheiss auf classic gilden... die erinnern mich immer an den film "the village" man muss schon mitmachen wenn man ein spiel spielt... und das blizzard endlich mal die neuen innis ins spiel integriert ist super! wird ja langsam mit wow...

- classic gilden = minderheiten, aussenseiter, wayne


----------



## Crashbandit (23. August 2009)

Hiho, ihr Wow-Zocker,

aber nun mal im Ernst: 
Ich liebe WoW-Classic-Raids(40ziger-Instanzen). Aber zur Zeit, zockt uns Bliizz nur ab. Erst implantieren sie Naxx (25ziger) Raids, in Lich King! Und nun verkaufen sie uns wieder die Oldies-Instanzen. Ausser, die Mini-Inis (5er) haben sie mit Ausnahme von Ulduar, nichts-Neues gebracht. Vote dafür, das Blizz endglütig mit ihrem Baukasten-System aufhört!!!

Ich zocke gerne Wow, aber jetzt ist es Zeit, dass wir auch wieder etwas für unsere monatlichen Accountgebühren bekommen.
Die nächste Erweiterung (weil die Letzte, war Keine).

Mit der langen Leine am Turnierplatz (Inis/Raids) täuschen sie auch nicht mehr alle, was hier abläuft.
Wenn Blizz so weiter macht; schaufeln sie sich "IHR EIGENES GRAB".

MfG

wacht endlich auf u. macht nicht nur Urlaub

Feedback


----------



## Hygieia (23. August 2009)

Ich find es super das Tante Ony wieder eingeführt wird, auch das Raggi bald wieder das "Feuer läutern" soll! Beides schöne Encounter zu seiner Zeit gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich fand es Traurig das Ony schon "Solofarmstatus " hatte und nicht mehr den alten Charme einer unantastbaren Dame hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich schon drauf. Nur das die Welt derart auseinander bricht gefällt mir nicht, da einige Gebiete ihren Charme verlieren werden, was wirklich Schade ist. Und dann geht der "elfische Flair" verloren ;/ Nicht so toll... eher ärgerlich

lg
Phe


----------



## cM2003 (23. August 2009)

Ich hab früher 13€ monatlich gezahlt um den Content zu spielen und nun bekomme ich den selben nochmal vor die Nase gesetzt? Bescheuert...

Wieder einmal einfach nur Einfallslosigkeit auf Seiten Blizzards. Bestätigen tun sie das alles durch ihre Cataclysm Ankündigungen. Es wird nur Altes neu aufgemotzt. Klassenindividualitäten in Sachen Rüstung wird fast vollständig aufgehoben - folglich muss man weniger Rüstungen entwerfen, alte Dungeons werden reaktiviert, Fliegen in Azeroth - was angeblich aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich sei (war es jedenfalls zu TBC nicht) - wird nun doch eingefügt, usw.

Einfach nur lächerlich...

Blizzards Fokus liegt offensichtlich schon lange nicht mehr bei WoW. Eigentlich seit dem es sich Blizz-Activision schimpft.


----------



## Lillyan (23. August 2009)

Alte Raidbosse finde ich an sich schon eine gute Idee, wenn man ihnen auch neue Dinge beibringt. Die selben Kämpfe nur mit ein wenig mehr Schaden finde ich doch recht langweilig.


----------



## _Garry_ (23. August 2009)

Ich finds cool die alte dame wieder legen zu können. Und wenn ihr denkt, das der kampf easy wird...bedenkt, das ony nicht nur gepimpt wurde, sie haben ihr bisschen neues spielzeug gegeben. XD


----------



## Bighorn (23. August 2009)

Ich finde Ony in neuen Glanz eine gute Idee, das ganze dann als "Geburtstagspatch" - klasse.

Würde nur gerne wissen ob da dann das ganze t2Set droppen kann oder wie früher nur der Helm.


----------



## FraSokBUF (23. August 2009)

Hi,
obwohl ich nicht oft bei Ony war, find ich das 'ne gute Idee. Die Leute haben doch eh monatelang rumgemault, dass sie die alten Instanzen und Bosse gerne wieder sehen würden - und zwar aufgemotzt. Und nun, wo sie das kriegen, maulen sie wieder rum =p

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Selor (23. August 2009)

ich würde ganz einfach so machen das die alten schlachtzuge (lvl60) einfach nenn heroic mode bekommen wo auf die letzte max lvl  stufe angepast ist 
zb jetzt ony normal auf lvl60 40mann und hero lvl80 25mann


----------



## Kayava (23. August 2009)

Also ich finde es schon gut aber es sollte eine levl 60 stufe beibehalöten werden auch für die 60 pvp twinks die sich viele züchten "auf sich zeig"


----------



## Gwen (24. August 2009)

Onyxia im neuen Stil - schwierigerer Kampf, überarbeiteter Drachenhort, neuer Loot und ein paar Extras für den Raider + T2 Optik-Items.

Als Classicraider freut mich das ungemein, und freue mich dann schon auf den neuen Pechschwingenhort


----------



## Elunena (24. August 2009)

Onimon schrieb:


> Wird auch mal Zeit, dass die alte Dame nicht mehr als Boxsack herhalten muss.
> 
> die Ärmste. Freut mich sehr, hab immer viel Spass mit ihr gehabt.
> 
> ...



xD Oh Ja ein "Onyxia Wipe " remake xD

der Hammer das Video  *rofl*


----------



## Elunena (24. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ich würde ganz einfach so machen das die alten schlachtzuge (lvl60) einfach nenn heroic mode bekommen wo auf die letzte max lvl stufe angepast ist
> zb jetzt ony normal auf lvl60 40mann und hero lvl80 25mann



Wie schon ein paar gesagt haben wird der Kampf so langweilig werden. Ony sollte schon noch ein paar Sachen mehr können den sonst gibts wieder so was à la Kolosseum der Kreuzfahrer --> First Try


----------



## The-Dragon (25. August 2009)

Also ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen, wie so viele auf die Idee kommen, Blizzard fällt nix mehr Neues ein, ist doch alles aufgewärmt, recycled und überhaupt. WoW ist nun mal schon fast 5 Jahre alt, da hat man eben schon Einiges gesehen und erlebt. Was erwartet ihr denn?
Selbst wenn sie was komplett Neues machen, ist das doch für euch ein alter Hut weil ihrs irgendwo ansatzweise so ähnlich schon mal gesehen habt...

Was Cataclysm angeht, lest euch das mal genau durch. Die alte Welt wird komplett verändert! Genaugenommen wird das WoW 2. Klar sind es dieselben Gebiete, aber sie sehen anders aus, beinhalten teilweise neue Mobs und auch die Quests sind komplett Andere. Die bisherigen Instanzen und Raids in Azeroth fallen komplett weg und werden durch Neue ersetzt. Lediglich die Todesminen und Burg Schattenfang werden "recycled", alles Andere ist neu gemacht.

Und Alle, die deswegen jetzt rumjammern: Wollt ihr wirklich eine zweite Scherbenwelt, anstatt in der eigentlichen Welt zu spielen?

Es ist übrigens schon bestätigt und steht definitiv fest, dass Onyxia der einzige Classic-Content ist, der "recycled" wird, als Geburtstagsgeschenk an die Spieler. Alles andere fällt weg. Keine Epics oder T-Sets mehr für Level 60, der Raidcontent bleibt dem Endgame vorbehalten, welcher mit Cataclysm bei 85 liegt.

Schließt also mit eurem Classic-WoW, wie wir es bisher kennen, ab. Nächstes Jahr folgt WoW 2.


----------

